# Gisborne, Taupo or??



## Renee236

Hi everyone! I'm planning on moving to New Zealand this autumn, but I'm having a hard time figuring out where to live. A few options are around Taupo, Gisborne or Waiuku. 
Can anyone tell me a bit more about what these areas are like to live? It's been so many years since I visited NZ and that was only as a tourist  
Thanks!!


----------



## topcat83

Renee236 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm planning on moving to New Zealand this autumn, but I'm having a hard time figuring out where to live. A few options are around Taupo, Gisborne or Waiuku.
> Can anyone tell me a bit more about what these areas are like to live? It's been so many years since I visited NZ and that was only as a tourist
> Thanks!!


I like all three areas so it depends on how far you want to be away from everything.

Gisborne is probably one of the most out of the way places in the North Island - on the edge of an area called 'The Wild East'. One of my favourite cities, but 2 hrs 40 from Napier and 3 hrs 40 from Tauranga, the nearest large towns.

Taupo is very central - it would probably be my choice from the three. A good local infrastructure. More expensive to buy property than in Gizzy.

Waiuku - Smaller in size than Taupo or Gizzy but commutable (just) to Auckland. A nice little town on the west coast.


----------



## manucaddie

It depends what you are looking for and what your interests are. 

I'm biased but Gisborne has great surf, beaches, culture, wine, local food, etc. 

Here's a photo taken yesterday at one of the local beaches (five minutes from the CBD): manu07.files.wordpress. com/2012/06/ don-at-pines.jpg

What kind of work, if any, will you be doing? Do you need to be close to big centres or not really? Gisborne has five flights a day to both Auckland and Wellington (one hour to both) and the Hawkes Bay and Bay of Plenty are only a couple of hours away in the car. 

Property prices in Gisborne are much more affordable than the other two options you're looking at too.

Manu


----------



## Renee236

Hi! Thanks for your answers, they're very helpful. Pic is beautiful , I do love the beach (and NZ wine)!
I work in the healthcare sector, so plenty of jobs everywhere really. Gisborne does sound a bit remote, but if flights to Auckland are so frequent, it would still be pretty easy for family and friends to visit. 
I'm not sure yet if I want to move permanently, so I'm looking to rent for the first year at least. 
Renee


----------



## rehettestoltz

Hi Renee,
My husband and myself came to Gisborne in 2001. He works in the health sector like yourself, and signed up for a short term locum (4 months) at Gisborne Hospital. Well, it is 11 years later, and we are still here! I can not sing the praises of Gisborne enough  The lifestyle is the best in the world... stunning beaches, sunshine galore, and a great community. Gisborne is serviced well by Air New Zealand, so isolation is no problem.
We have made Gisborne our home, and that is the best decision we have ever made. You will love it here


----------



## G-Mo

Given that Taupo is landlocked (and who wants to move to NZ and live inland?), and I'm not a fan of the west coast waters, I'd have to go with Gisborne.


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> Given that Taupo is landlocked (and who wants to move to NZ and live inland?), and I'm not a fan of the west coast waters, I'd have to go with Gisborne.


Lol! Lake Taupo is big enough to be an inland sea! You certainly can't see the other side of it


----------



## G-Mo

topcat83 said:


> Lol! Lake Taupo is big enough to be an inland sea! You certainly can't see the other side of it


Mutton dressed as lamb I'm afraid! I live on a bigger lake now and we own inherited property on Taupo - I've been there at least a dozen times - it's no ocean (or sea).


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> Mutton dressed as lamb I'm afraid! I live on a bigger lake now and we own inherited property on Taupo - I've been there at least a dozen times - it's no ocean (or sea).


But think of the excitement knowing you're sitting on top of one of the world's largest volcano craters


----------



## Renee236

Volcano or beach, it's a tough call!


----------



## Renee236

So the job offer has been signed and Gisborne it is! Flying out in 6 weeks already , things are moving really fast all of a sudden!
Does anyone have any advice on nice neighborhoods to live?


----------

